# Pit Bull overload time



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

*Pit Bull overload time Part I*

Well I've got tons of pics here is a small fraction









A rare photo indeed, Vipette sitting still









Latest of Zara

This is from the other day after Ryu's walk I gave her some extra exercise


















more to come


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice dip to cool off









Alchemist is maturing nice now seems to be coming out of his awkward stage

















waiting for food after his workout


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

This made me think of deer running









My goober









Just a random of Bouwho


----------



## meg&bernie (Mar 24, 2008)

Great action shots!! Those are beautiful dogs!!!! BTW, there is no such thing as overload!!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sophie's Mom (Aug 1, 2008)

Awesome, How many dogs do you have?
They are great looking APBT!!!!!


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Amazing dogs!  Those are nice looking Pitties...not like the pigs you sometimes see.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

overload my butt... Give us more!!!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

They are all looking fabulous as always.


----------



## stormi (Aug 5, 2008)

Pitties!!!!!! You're on PBF, too, aren't you?


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Yep, I've decided it's when the ears are cropped that pits look meaner. Your's look like big ol' babies having a great time. And they're in great shape too...


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks to everyone. I'm glad it isn't too many since I've still got part 2 to do. Maybe throw in a couple non APBTs too.



Sophie's Mom said:


> Awesome, How many dogs do you have?
> They are great looking APBT!!!!!


About 20 at the moment. Lots of fun, but lots of work. Will be nice when it does calm down a bit. I love organized chaos. 



stormi said:


> Pitties!!!!!! You're on PBF, too, aren't you?


Yeah. Teddie is too I saw Britches on there! Is that your pit in your avatar. Pretty face. 



alphadoginthehouse said:


> Yep, I've decided it's when the ears are cropped that pits look meaner. Your's look like big ol' babies having a great time. And they're in great shape too...


Ah you really think so? I guess being around Pits so long I don't see the crop as really looking meaner. More refined. Not something I will soon do again if ever, probably never will. On some I think maybe the ears could soften the expression depending on the dog and set. Its all in perception I suppose, I could never see any of my dogs as looking mean but can understand others view. 

Thanks, they have a blast! I love watching them run around and play, it might sound weird but some of the things they do are cute and entertaining. I try to keep them in good shape too of course.


----------



## stormi (Aug 5, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Yeah. Teddie is too I saw Britches on there! Is that your pit in your avatar. Pretty face.


Yeah, that's Jack. He's just as happy-go-lucky as it looks like your dogs are!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Yeah. Teddie is too I saw Britches on there! Is that your pit in your avatar. Pretty face.
> ----
> Thanks, they have a blast! I love watching them run around and play, it might sound weird but some of the things they do are cute and entertaining. I try to keep them in good shape too of course.



Haha I thought I've seen you on there before!  I'm trying to get some one to fall in love with Britches on PBF... It's not working so far.

Do you have a flit or spring pole? How many of your babies truly enjoy it? Oh and what did you use to make it?

I've been thinking about making/getting Britches a flirt pole, but I'm not sure he would use it that much.



stormi said:


> Yeah, that's Jack. He's just as happy-go-lucky as it looks like your dogs are!


I've seen Jack; that little lover bug.  He is such a good looking guy and has the cutest nose!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Haha I thought I've seen you on there before!  I'm trying to get some one to fall in love with Britches on PBF... It's not working so far.
> 
> Do you have a flit or spring pole? How many of your babies truly enjoy it? Oh and what did you use to make it?
> 
> I've been thinking about making/getting Britches a flirt pole, but I'm not sure he would use it that much.


Does he like to chase toys? Do you "tease" him some with ropes or rags? 

LOL I've fallen in love with him, there has got to be a forever home out there for him somewhere. 

Yeah they have flirtpole and springpoles. 

Flirtpole 
PVC pipe with rope tied to some hide

Springpoles
1. Spring hung from the tree with a toy
2. Spring hung from the top of their kennels with toy or hide
3. This is made of steel and cemented in the ground, it can go different heights and fully rotates and can also attach a tie out which will rotate with the dog.


















This isn't cemented in but full shot

Probably 90% like the flirtpole, just a couple who are not into it much

Maybe 75% or so that don't like the springpole as much, think it is the lack of movement. They can chase and get excited by the flirtpole, the springpole they have to just want the hide/toy that is sitting there hanging.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Does he like to chase toys? Do you "tease" him some with ropes or rags?
> 
> LOL I've fallen in love with him, there has got to be a forever home out there for him somewhere.
> 
> ...


Awesome! 

He loves to chase toys and he has a rope toy and others he enjoys. Plus he does jump 3-4 feet off the ground for no reason so I thought what not a better way to get him more exercise? 

I think I'll have to look into it even more then. I can't have him getting bored...

All of those set ups look great Spicy!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

wow I belong to PBF too I didn't even realize teddy was too till now!!!!


----------



## Amber_Girl (Jul 20, 2008)

wow..how many are there in total? I love pits!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Spicey...did I read correctly...you have, um, err, 20 dogs!? What do you do with all of them? Holy sh&! Organized chaos...you gotta be kidding...or insane!


----------



## Sophie's Mom (Aug 1, 2008)

Totaly Awesome.
That is what I want. 20 dogs I want to be able to give them all a home. That really sounds wonderful.

What do you think about a flirt pole or spring pole for my Sophie with a bad hip. She loves to play tug-of-war and chase ropes. Its one of her favorite games. I don't think it will put to much pressure on her hip, what do you think?

Sophie's Mom


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Yeah it is great. Just a lot of time. I realized the other day once Jaxon is gone I'll have over an hour of time freed up each day. Although I'm going to miss him so badly!

I think a low set springpole would probably be ok for her. A flirt pole would kind of depend, I think she could hurt herself in the moment running, chasing and jumping.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Awesome pics Spice!
Im having trouble choosing a favourite now,its between Ryu and Jaxon.lol


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I've got some new pics I'll try to share, plenty of Ryu too.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah yeah Spice!!,bring em on i'd love to see.
What colour is Ryu classed as,he is beautiful.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

She's nothing special just buckskin red nose. There are different shades of buckskin, I have a few that are buckskin like Nediva, Alchemist and Vipette but don't all look exactly the same color.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

My appologies for the gender confusion Spice,i was a bit of a streetfighter freak back in the days and thought she may have been named after him(Ryu in the computer game).lol

Anyway a real beauty,ive never heard of buckskin before,she is almost blonde looking.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

No need to apologize.  I use to play that game as well, I know the character but she wasn't named because of him but for needing a dragon related name. There were others I considered then narrowed it down to a couple, Leviathan was what I really wanted, DH did not like it. 

Buckskin is tan with yellow tones, some people I hear slang blond, gold or yellow
There is also fawn tan with red tones 

I really don't know what the color might be called by the kennel club. I also notice that besides country/registry differences, it varies by breed different name for the same color from one breed to the next or what one calls fawn in one breed might look different in another, ect. Way to keep people confused.


----------

